
Tracing aromatic molecules in the early Universe - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11671.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://ucrtoday.ucr.edu/45496](https://ucrtoday.ucr.edu/45496)

with author credit ripped out.

